
The US military wants to teach AI some basic common sense - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612263/the-us-military-wants-to-teach-ai-some-basic-common-sense/
======
randcraw
You'd think, after over 30 years of going nowhere with this objective, that
the DoD would realize there's no silver bullet to synthesizing common sense.
If nobody in the research literature has recently shown any improvement in
implementing common sense that's superior to Cyc (which I believe to be true),
does this mean DARPA is also renewing funding for other lost causes like
perpetual motion machines or time travel?

